# New From Brodhead WI.



## ddodd (Feb 5, 2017)

Second year into beekeeping and lost my hive both years. So i joined this forum for information and maybe get a question answered at times. Hope to catch a swarm in the spring as i don't want to spend another 125$ on bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. Sorry you lost your hives, good luck this year.


----------

